# Abu Record 60 Reel for sale



## Danny

Abu Garcia Ambassador Record 60 reel Baitcaster with levelwind.
Line Capacity: 145-yds of 14-lb test;
Gear Ratio: 5.3:1;
Weight: 12.9 oz.
Condition: Excellent working condition.
Made in Sweden
































$110 shipped


----------

